# Hi new to the boards



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi i am gayle 27 28 in a few weeks and gatting married a week sat dp/nearly h are on 3rd cycle of clomid 50mg 1st cycle resulted in pregnancy but did not implant which was disappointmentfor us both.if this 3rd cycle doesnt work then will be referred to consultant.please feel free to message me or e mail me if you want to chat anytime. love Gayle xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Hello Gayle

Welcome to FF !

Why not pop on over to the Clomid thread, loads of ladies going through the same thing as you who chat on a daily basis 

Good luck
Amanda


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi gayle
welcome to ff
good luck with wedding next sat ,hope all goes well and good luck with treatment
marzy


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and welcome to FF
hope you find lots of support here during your IF journey no matter how short or long 
~Dizzi~

oops and good luck for your forth coming wedding, are you all organised??


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Gayle,

Welcome to FF.  Happy birthday for a few weeks time, and more importantly congratulations on your wedding!!!  Hope you have a wonderful day.  

Best of luck with this clomid cycle, but if it doesnt work and you need any advice or information there are lots of lovely ladies on this site who can help you.

All the best,
Olwen xxx


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

well if my last 2 cycles are anything to go by optimum time should be mid honeymoon!! so i am hoping this one sticks! being    
-Gayle xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi there

Welcome to FF 

We have an East Anglian board if you would like to join us.  It is under Meeting Places on the Main board.  We also have meet ups about every 6/8 weeks if you fancy it.

See you around !  Have a lovely wedding day 

Jennifer xx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Gayle

Welcome to FF and good luck and congratulations of your wedding.

Come and join us on the clomid thread, everyone is lovely and you'll get lots of support and information

Are you going anywhere nice for honeymoon?  Wouldn't it be lovely to have a honeymoon baby..... 

Niki x


----------



## RUSTY1 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Gayle....I'm new too...Good luck with the wedding! Try and enjoy that and not worry too much about everything else...you can concentrate on that when it's overa nd done with....have done Clomid myself but didn't work - have blocked tubes, PCOS and a tube stuck to my bowel so have been through a few proceedures already...we're on the waiting list for the Zhia Clinic in Harley Street to try the Chinese medicine route....good luck!


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

yes we are going to dublin on honeymoon so maybe all that guiness will help   and yes i am hoping for a honeymoon baby but you have to be fairly realistic about it all it is only our third cycle and although i hope it might happen i know we may have a long journey ahead of us.
-Gayle xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi HUn jUst spoke to you in the chatroom  welcome to the site look forward to chatting again 

Kerry xxx


----------

